#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  Teaching Art

## hillbilly

Whilst, (not a Brit, just love using that word) teaching in a self-contained classroom; I am often forced to teach Art. I use the word forced because my knowledge of Art is drawing Stickman. These are some websites that I use to help me overcome my limitations.  :Smile: 

K-6 Elementary Art Lessons - The Art Kids

Elementary Art Lesson Plans

Elementary Art Education: Arts &amp Crafts, Art Projects - HomeworkSpot.com

----------

